# dovetail bits



## vaking (May 5, 2005)

Dovetail bits are different in size and angle. The most popular is 14 degree 1/2" bit - it comes with most bit sets. I have read somewhere that 14 degree bit is supposed to be used for softwood and for hardwood 9 degree bit is recommended. That brings up several questions.
1). Is this true?
2). If it is - how many people make dovetails of softwood? I would think hardwood should be used more for dovetails, poplar or better. Why do sets include this bit instead of 9 degree bit and why is the latter so much harder to find?
3). Popular material for drawers is baltic birch ply. What bit should I use for it? What happens if I use wrong bit?
Thanks for your answers.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Vaking

It comes down to what type of dovetails you are putting in the blind one or the one that goes all the way.
See links.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?...BDADADADBDCEEGPHGGFHEGBGJGMCAGKGJGHDADADADBDB

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?...EGBGJGMCAGKGJGHDADADADBDB&filter=Dovetail jig

Most will use the standard 1/2" 14deg. and some of the others will use the standard 8deg.

I put in blind dovetails in 1/2" and 3/4" pine because the blind dovetail will be hidden in the pocket where most of the rip out will be if any.
Now when it comes to the non stop dovetails I will use the the 8deg. bit because you can get a big rip out by using the 14deg. one.
When it comes to plywood wood for drawers, it's strong but it will always look like plywood and it's real hard to hide the type of error,it's great for shop cabinets but for nice projects hummmmm.
Popular is always a good one to use but it can be high in price in 1/2" stock.

Bj


----------

